

The Century Of Self: Happiness Machines.  The Birth of Consumerism [video] - thefool
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6718420906413643126#
Interesting quote:<p>"We must shift America from a 'needs' to a 'desires' culture, people must be trained to desire, to want new things even before the old has been completely consumed. We must shape a new mentality in America, man's desires must overshadow  his needs."<p>Paul Mazer, Lehman Brothers (1930)
======
thefool
One, of the many, interesting quotes:

"We must shift America from a 'needs' to a 'desires' culture, people must be
trained to desire, to want new things even before the old has been completely
consumed. We must shape a new mentality in America, man's desires must
overshadow his needs."

Paul Mazer, Lehman Brothers (1930)

~~~
pohl
I had just shared this video with my social network and had pulled the same
quote. It struck me, too.

------
sradu
The Century of Self is Adam's best work.

Next to it I loved The Trap and Pandora's Box a lot.

Pandora's Box: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8639026381197734332#>

The Trap starts here:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=404227395387111085#>

------
moomba
Adam Curtis' stuff is great. Thanks for putting this up. I'd recommend you
check out his latest series about freedom. The points he makes in that one are
even more interesting.

